# Workbench as an Outfeed Table



## ChunkyC (Jun 28, 2009)

For those of you that use your workbench as an outfeed table, what do you do about the miter slots?

My outfeed table doubles as my workbench. As an outfeed table, it the tops. It's 4'x4' with a laminated top, lots of storage underneath and I can even hide stuff on the floor under it. As a workbench, not so much. It doesn't have a proper vise, dog holes, I never use but about half of the table anyway. I could always use the room that I don't use now for something else, more tools, what else? Also, I seldom cut anything 8' long so it doesn't really need to be 4' deep.

I would love to have a proper workbench but it will have to do double duty as an outfeed table, I just don't have the space for both. I can't see spending the time and money building a proper workbench only to have to rout a grove, or groves, into the top for the miter track(s)

The table saw is in a fixed location, it never moves, and the workbench would have to be fixed as well. The problem with having a proper work bench, I won't have a proper outfeed table. But I really need to have a real workbench. I'm tired of trying to invent creative methods of clamping stuff to the top of it.

Thanks for reading,

Chunk


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

I would just rout the slots and be done with it.


----------



## Murdock (Aug 7, 2011)

I am in the process of finalizing a design for an out feed table that will be on wheels and double as another work surface in my shop.

I plan to put a fold down leaf on it that will contain the miter slots and allow the top to clear the motor on the back of my contractor style saw, the top of the rest of it will remain smooth as a work surface

Not really sure that apply to you as both your bench and saw are in a fixed location, while I need to be able to move mine around. But perhaps you could attach an extra 'leaf' off the side of your bench and not affect the top itself?


----------



## Arminius (Dec 27, 2007)

Make the bench you want, but set the height about 3/4" (or more) below the outfeed height. Then just make a secondary top with miter slots that mounts into the bench with bench dogs. Outfeed force is all lateral, it really does not take much to hold it in place. That also allows you have a different shape than an ideal workbench, and have a lower friction surface on the outfeed than you would want for a bench.


----------



## ChunkyC (Jun 28, 2009)

Arminius - Now that's something that I can use. Great idea. I thought about just making the WB 3/4" lower than the TS but I didn't like the idea of the 3/4" drop off. I piece of MDF would fill that bill perfectly.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

I too use my workbench (4'x12') as an outfeed table. I just raised my TS 3/8" above the height of my bench. The 3/8" drop hasnt caused problems but I don't run my sawblade where it is barely above the workpiece like some do. Downward pressure on your stock will keep it from tipping down. For long/heavy stock you could just lay a piece of 3/8 MDF on your bench under the workstock.


----------



## lysdexic (Mar 21, 2011)

I currently do not have an proper work bench nor an outfeed table. Space is crucial. Given that fact, I plan on doing what CPB suggests.


----------



## docholladay (Jan 9, 2010)

I use my workbench as an outfeed. For me, it works to just have some space beyond the end of my bench and the saw. That also gives me access all the way around my bench.

Doc


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

I also use workbench for outfeed support. Like others have mentioned, it sets about 1/2" lower than saw table. If I am ripping something that needs additional support. I will slide a piece of mdf on top to level it out. Typically not needed however.


----------



## Sawkerf (Dec 31, 2009)

This is an old picture, but I just routed spaces to accomodate the runners on my panel sled and miter gauge.


----------



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)

Just do this
It solves all the sq. ft. problems and makes for a great assembly/work bench

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/24461


----------



## ajosephg (Aug 25, 2008)

I also have a combination assembly/outfeed table, and I did not make miter slots in it because 99% of the time I don't cut material wide enough for the miter gauge bar to hit the table. For the rare occasion where it will hit the table, I just slide the table back or slide it side wise far enough to clear the miter bar.


----------



## tomclark (Feb 16, 2010)

I have an old bench for my outfeed table, but the main workbench is close by. The outfeed table doubles as an extra workbench and painting bench. The table is about 3/8" lower than the tablesaw, and this arrangement works great.


----------

